
How Americans Hate Each Other - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/how-americans-hate-each-other/
======
goodcanadian
What this article lacks is any per capita context. For example, it says 54.6%
of hate crimes are perpetrated by white people. According to

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_the_United_Stat...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_the_United_States#Race_and_ethnicity)

however, 72.4% of the population is white, so white people are, on average,
less likely to commit hate crimes. Likewise, only 22.4% of racial hate crimes
are targeted against white, so white people are far less likely than average
to be the target of a racially motivated hate crime.

There is a lot of missing context required to understand this data.

------
ds9
The numbers here are actually not alarming, even positive.

In every human population there is a small percentage of people with some
ideology that makes them inclined to do harm to others. 3700 anti-black
incidents, 1100 anti-semitic, in the US - the population is about 300+
million. The hater-attacker percentage is something like 1 to 3 x 10^-5. That
is tiny!

Of course it is deplorable that we have this much, and undoubtedly it implies
a larger percentage who are hateful but not crazy enough to attack people.
Still it does not seem a crisis. The situation has improved greatly in the US,
I think other places have worse problems of this kind (e.g. see waps on this
page).

~~~
hackhackin
Agree - not super alarming numbers, when gauged as a percentage of population.
Still, depressing to think that no matter how much we progress, bigoted
subcultures will always be there to make life hell for minorities.

------
waps
One thing's for certain : clearly IVR designers hate the rest of America.

On a serious note, at least in Western Europe religious hate crimes go ever
more unreported because the larger portion is muslim-on-jews violence in the
larger cities. Any investigation of these, often serious, incidents results in
violence on the police, and complaints about racism against muslims.

So they just let everything go and every now and then they set themselves up
at the border between muslim and jewish territory in Antwerp and Brussels,
like the railway bridge in Antwerp. They the police gets assaulted by muslims,
usually right after prayer, and arrest a few dozen of them, throw them in jail
for a day or so, and life goes on. Then there's complain about not being able
to find a decent job because of a scary arrest record (not that there are many
people who make it through higher education in the inner city, outside of the
Jewish population. But it is kind of true that an orthodox Jew is unlikely to
find employment outside of Jewish businesses. There's plenty of those though.
One reason for this is that if the company employs muslims, such a hire is
sure to result in violence).

The police is slowly losing control of the situation, jews fortify their
houses and well, that's it. They of course find an administrative solution :
classify the hate crimes as "misfiled" if there is the slightest error by
anyone. If necessary inserting such errors.

~~~
bolaft
"On a serious note", this post is nonsense.

------
mindslight
Aww. Based on the title and domain, I was really hoping for an analysis of the
political industry.

